# Best suburbs?



## Shelley22 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey all, what are the best suburbs to buy in in Sydney Australia?


----------



## ChloeBB (Oct 26, 2016)

Shelley22 said:


> Hey all, what are the best suburbs to buy in in Sydney Australia?


Hello there,

I wanted to ask the same. I'm from Adelaide, but I'm getting married soon and we would love to move to Sydney. So, we decided to buy a house in some nice, calm, family friendly suburb...


----------



## Bon Miane (Mar 11, 2017)

For schools, close to work, investment? Price range? Mosman is beautiful.


----------

